# Naloxone Therapy, Anyone?



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

According to various articles, Naloxone, an opioid receptor blocker, is supposed to have positive effects on the road to recovery, does anyone have any experience with it? Trademark names: Narcan, Nalone, and Narcanti.

Look into this if you are not aware, "Naloxone Therapy for Depersonalization". Tell me what you find.

"Naloxone was used in a pilot study in 11 patients with chronic DPD. Of the 11 patients, three experienced complete remission, and seven had marked improvement of depersonalization symptoms."

References to article and actual article of above quote found here: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11448093

Please Reply with any sorts of opinions! - Philli


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

u have to inject that and its used for people that are about to overdose 
so i doubt youll get any doctors to prescribe or give the shot to you


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Naltrexone is another opioid antagonist that has been tried in the treatment of depersonalization. It is active orally and does not have to be given by injection thus it's a viable alternative to naloxone because it does the same thing pretty much. The difference is that naltrexone is not used in emergency cases of opioid overdose which is what naloxone is used for via injection.

Instead it's used to treat opioid addiction (or rather prevent people from getting high off opioids since it does not actually reduce the cravings so it's not a very good treatment at all for that in my opinion) and it's used to treat alcoholism. It's theory in treating alcoholism is that it affects dopamine which is what gives alcohol it's high. In fact this is the main purpose that naltrexone is used for i think.

A few people on here have tried this treatment and from what ive read the results have not been great. But that is just from a few accounts that i remember right off the top of my head. I can't see blocking the mu opioid receptor being much good for depersonalization really because opioids would if anything help DP in many cases. Most opiates/opioids (the latter are just fully synthetic drugs that act on the same receptors as naturally occuring opiates) reduce anxiety which is a major cause of dp/dr.


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

I was a participant in a Simeon Neltrexone study about 5 years ago. It had no effect on me whatsoever. I entered the study a bit later than the others and it was hinted that others had experienced some improvements, but I experienced no change. As I recall, I didn't really experience any significant side effects either - so it may be worth a try.

Good Luck.

Dan


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

This thread is a little old, does anyone have some new info on Naltrexone therapy? The things I read about it seem promising.

ps Yes, the thread title is naloxone but its Naltrexone that is really being tested for DD. Naloxone is stronger but has to be injected.


----------

